
Apple approves Hey email app, but the fight’s not over - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/22/21298552/apple-hey-email-app-approval-rules-basecamp-launch
======
evv
If you think Apple's fee is reasonable for developers, you've missed the
point: the App Store wall is actively hostile to iOS users. It is not fucking
acceptable for a company to decide how I use my personal phone. Apple has
authoritatively caged its customers.

Put it another way: What if your car could only drive certain places, at the
whim of your car manufacturer? One day you try to drive someplace new and your
car halts, telling you, "sorry, you cannot drive here because our ransom was
not paid for this location". This is how I feel as an iOS user.

Soon the fanatics will show up in Apple's defense, claiming the App Store is
the most secure yadda, yadda.. Sure it is the most secure and well-vetted app
store OUT OF TWO. They block other app stores who could provide better app
review, more security, and alternate trust for the users. You just need a
scary warning confirmation screen every time you add a new app store,
explaining that the trust is being delegated from Cupertino.

Of course, Apple will not cede the App throne willingly. This needs to be
regulated by the US government. Let me just phone my local congressperson and
I'm sure this will be fixed in short order.. oh wait, back to my pit of
despair.

~~~
ecf
The difference is that people who bought an iPhone know full well that there
is only one App Store.

I doubt anyone would willingly buy a car when they knew upfront that it was
only able to drive to xyz.

In my opinion, the people making the case for changes to the App Store are
either A) developers with an economic incentive or B) Individuals who want an
iPhone but also want Android-esque control of their device.

~~~
evv
> Individuals who want an iPhone but also want Android-esque control of their
> device.

Yes, I am one of those crazy individuals who actually want privacy AND full
control of the $1k device I purchased. Smartphone owners, including you,
deserve both.. Sorry you can't get it.

------
tech-historian
The key concession made by the appmaker: "the company will now offer iOS users
a free temporary Hey email account with a randomized address, just so the app
is functional when it is first opened. These burner accounts will expire after
14 days. Hey is also now able to work with enterprise customers, as Apple
initially took issue with the app’s consumer focus."

An interesting workaround. And DHH's thoughts on the new app:

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1274124200509202432](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1274124200509202432)

~~~
dustinmoris
> We won’t be shaken down for 30% of our revenue

Cough, only 30% for the first year of app sign ups, after that it’s only 15%
(so really it’s just 15% unless they plan to run away after 12 months), cough,
also not all your revenue, only those who have not signed up and subscribed
via the website first, which is probably going to be the vast majority of
customers of this service.

